# Thank you note



## havle

Can you please help me translate this to Turkish:

Thank you very much, thanks for being brave, fair, honest, thanks for saying the truth, thanks for supporting Gaza, thanks for being a real leader. we are really proud of you. May God Bless you, your people and your country.


----------



## Volcano

havle said:


> Can you please help me translate this to Turkish:
> 
> Thank you very much, thanks for being brave, fair, honest, thanks for saying the truth, thanks for supporting Gaza, thanks for being a real leader. we are really proud of you. May God Bless you, your people and your country.



*Cesur, dürüst, doğru olduğun için, gerçeği söylediğin, Gazze'yi desteklediğin, gerçek bir lider olduğun için çok teşekkürler.Seninle gerçekten gurur duyuyoruz.Tanrı seni, halkını ve ülkeni korusun.*


----------



## almondeyed

*Çok teşekkür ederim; cesur, adil, dürüst olduğun için teşekkürler; gerçeği/doğruyu söylediğin için teşekkürler; Gazze'yi desteklediğin için teşekkürler; gerçek bir lider/önder olduğun için teşekkürler. Seninle gerçekten gurur duyuyoruz. Tanrı seni, halkını ve ülkeni korusun.*


I think there are to many repeated _thanks _and _thank yous. _


----------



## aslan

Just a small addition, Instead of "Tanrı" It may be more suitable to use the word "Allah" It is hardly used "Tanrı" in daily speeches.


----------



## havle

almondeyed: Thanks 



aslan said:


> Just a small addition, Instead of "Tanrı" It may be more suitable to use the word "Allah" It is hardly used "Tanrı" in daily speeches.


what does tanri exactly mean? God? 

Thanks


----------



## Volcano

havle said:


> almondeyed: Thanks
> 
> 
> what does tanri exactly mean? God?
> 
> Thanks



*Yes it means God *


----------



## havle

Thanks Volcano.. as what aslan said, i usually hear Turkish people say Allah, good to know that there's another word for it. Thanks.


----------



## almondeyed

We Muslims generally use Allah. Tanrı has a wider scope, for example you call the Gods in Greek mythology as "Tanrı" and the Godesses as "Tanrıça". Regards,


----------

